# Underwater Miniatures



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

8foot6inchRod said:


> Hey guys, I ran across this photoset on Flickr that I thought you might enjoy. They are fairly relevant to this forum.
> 
> Note: These are not photos I took, they are from photographer Jason Isley.
> 
> ...


Awesome, very fun to look at.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Bah! HaHaHaHa! That's funny!


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Have been having a terrible week and this just cracked me up when I needed it! :]


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I love the Underwater Invasion ones! Like my favorite monster movies - lol

Umm, were those "dead" fish really dead? I suppose they were natural casualties and he used the opportunity?


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Umm, were those "dead" fish really dead? I suppose they were natural casualties and he used the opportunity?


I'm pretty sure that was the case. Seems like he came upon them and used them to do a Public Service Announcement type thing. The photographer seems to be pretty "pro-fish" and "anti-things that hurt fish", hehe.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The one about plastic killing fish - while he had plastic people making the point - made me laugh in a sick way...


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

That was great! I dig the Underwater Invasion ones the best, too.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice job on the pictures! I really enjoyed going through all of them and you are very creative.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

haha, those are awesome.. would be fun to have just one or two mini people doing something random in the tank...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I want one with a broom, sweeping the mulm away - lol


----------



## LiLGreenThumbs (Feb 20, 2013)

That is great! Hermit crab invasion was the best.


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

oh my lord that blue ring octo was GORGEOUS :drool:


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

seuadr said:


> oh my lord that blue ring octo was GORGEOUS :drool:


Don't know if I'd get that close though!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome, should get the big bad wolf and little red riding hood in a planted tank.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Great messages too


----------



## pirasha (Nov 3, 2012)

oh wow thanks for sharing..that was fantastic!


----------

